# What exactly makes my portrait look off?



## lena_schmidtie (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello there! I am currently drawing on a portrait drawing. Its a woman with a slight 3/4 view i guess? However, it looks so off and I can't figure out why. Is the shading wrong? I don't really know haha.

Btw: the right eye looks different from the photo, because it looked weird when I drew it the way in the photo. I guess that was a mistake 😄
I also think the lips are off, but I don't exactly know what.. She looks like she has been punched into a face xD

I hope someone else can tell what exactly is off!

Thank you 🙂


----------



## hk grafitti forum (Jun 4, 2020)

*opinion about your portrait*

i have measured for you once, you can try to do it yourself, you can use a finger to measure a straight line from the eyeball which is 90 degree against the horizontal line starting from the mouth, the distance is not the same, so your proportion is not as accurate as the pic, the way for you to practice is make the proportion accurately as much as possible by advicing you to try to use your finger to measure the distance from the picture which is the quickest way for you to measure it.


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

drawing a tilted face is tricky coz come complex rules of perspective come into play. Check out Proko's tutorials on Youtube to understand face porportions in various positions. When a portrait looks off and you can't pin point, then its usually a tiny bit of difference - measure and re-measure distance between key features. 

A few things I can see right away are:
- Draw a straight line from the ends of lips onto the eyes. You'll see your lips are not lined up against eyes as they do the reference pic
- If you draw a straight line through the eyes (lets just use bottom eyelid for example), then the angle of this line is not same as in reference pic
- same with lips
- The right side of cheek is protruding more than reference pic
- The bridge of the nose should be more angular than what you have right now...

All the best
Do post here how it looks after revising.


----------

